# Elyptical machines



## Lisa (Aug 10, 2004)

Okay, not sure if this is where I should post this or not, feel free to move it.

I am looking into purchasing or renting an elyptical (sp?) machine.  I, like many of you I have discovered, have "bad" knees.  My problem is with arthritis mostly.  Walk/Jogging/Running really hurts and lately so does riding my bike.  I tried one for about a week a few months ago and I really like it.  Plus, because I can only train twice a week now, I fell I am getting a little softer then I was and I need to work on my cardio anyways.

I was wondering if anyone else has one of these?  What you thought about them?  I found it easier on my knees then a tread mill but I only used it short term.  Any help or other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 10, 2004)

I use 1 twice a week. I highly recommend them. Try going to Dick's sporting goods or any other sporting goods faucility around where you live.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 10, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Okay, not sure if this is where I should post this or not, feel free to move it.
> 
> I am looking into purchasing or renting an elyptical (sp?) machine. I, like many of you I have discovered, have "bad" knees. My problem is with arthritis mostly. Walk/Jogging/Running really hurts and lately so does riding my bike. I tried one for about a week a few months ago and I really like it. Plus, because I can only train twice a week now, I fell I am getting a little softer then I was and I need to work on my cardio anyways.
> 
> ...


Oh Nalia, i love my elliptical machine, it is a great alternative when i can't get to my regular workouts or for really revving up the cardio for test times.  I too have problems with my joints and knees when i run, so this has been a God-send.  My whole family uses it and they *should* use it even more than they do.  Go for it and i'm sure you won't regret it.  Mine has different settings so i can really crank up the intensity or bring it back down, down forget to go in reverse to really work the glutes!

Make sure you get a good model and don't go on the cheap, some of the cheaper ones just aren't sturdy enough and make a ton of noise.   

Enjoy!

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Aug 10, 2004)

I have been using one for over a year.  Don't walk, run to get one.  Like Kenpo Mama said - don't go cheap.  Better to get a gym membership and use a good one than have a rickety piece of crap in your basement.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks Kenpo Mama, I have joined the gym by my work.  They have really good machines there.  Going to see how it works before I purchase one.  I really like the intensity of them as well.  Maybe I will finally have the body I have always wanted! LOL, yeah right


----------

